# Besucht mich mal



## Kadauz (31. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mal in meinen Blog reinschauen. Hab grad damit angefangen. Er soll Inhalte wie Politik, Gesellschaft und Soziales beinhalten. Wäre nett wenn ihr mal reinschaut, Kommentare abgebt oder den Link weitergebt:

TeeTanz


AN DIE ADMINS: Der Blog ist völlig Werbefrei und unkommerziell. Er dient lediglich zur Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Kadauz (15. September 2008)

Hm, leider hat sich noch keiner drauf verlaufen. Also nochma, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen zu lesen und Kommentare zu schreiben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. September 2008)

Würd gerne reinschaun aber:

Der Server unter kadauz.bplaced.net konnte nicht gefunden werden!!!!


----------



## bobby (15. September 2008)

habe dein blog mal angeschaut wenn ich erlich bin sagt mir das nicht viel aus (missverständnis)
politik und andere missverständnise is mir egal es schauen ja eh alle nur auf sich
politik ist eh nur was für  langweiler und dumm schwätzer sorry


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Würd gerne reinschaun aber:
> 
> Der Server unter kadauz.bplaced.net konnte nicht gefunden werden!!!!



Hab das gleiche Problem


----------



## Kadauz (15. September 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem



Hm ja, die haben im Moment ein paar Probleme. Server fällt in den letzten beiden Tagen öfters aus. Im Moment iss er wieder on.^^


----------



## Crizzo (23. September 2008)

Um dich ein wenig vom Einheitsbrei abzuheben, wäre es schon nicht schlecht, wenn du dir ein eigenes Theme erstellst. Das aktuelle Standard-Theme ist weder hübsch noch besonders einzigartig. 

Überhaupt wirkt die Sache relativ unangepasst, wenn du die statische Seite nicht brauchst, dann solltest du sie entfernen und nicht den "Platzhalter" behalten.


----------



## Kadauz (25. September 2008)

Hm ja hast ja recht. Ich bin aber irgendwie zu faul das anzupassen.^^ Und ich persönlich finde das Theme ganz funktional, wenn auch nicht außergwöhnlich. Wenn mal bissl Zeit da ist schau ich da noch mal drüber.


----------



## hyperionical (26. September 2008)

Wo ist mein Kommentar zu deinem Atomstrompamphlet? Löschst du andere Meinungen, die deine Artikel in Frage stellen? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

mfg hyperionical


----------



## Crizzo (26. September 2008)

Es kann sein, dass dein Kommentar erst noch freigeschaltet werden muss.


----------



## CiSaR (26. September 2008)

Ja muß erst noch freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Kadauz (27. September 2008)

Ja sorry. Ich hab mich sehr über Eure Kommentare gefreut. Da ich aber sonst zugespamt werde, muss ich euren Beitrag erst freischalten. Ich werde jeden Kommentar veröffentlichen, wenn nicht zu beleidigend. Danke!


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Interessant.


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Probier mal Akismet, dann bekommst du auch keinen Spam mehr. Ist das nciht eh schon per Default drin?!


----------

